# Enclosure design Beta v.1



## Snowballlz (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey I'm just looking for constructive criticism on a proposed jungle python encloser design.
dimensions are 1800H x 1200W x 600D total, each enclosure will be 1200H x 600W x 600D, mesh on top and bottom of front for ventilation.





any questions comments are much appreciated.
this is just a sketch I drew up during work after many re-designs.


----------



## Viking_Python (Feb 13, 2013)

Snowballz,
I started building two enclosures that are pretty much the same as your sketch. 
The dimensions for my builds are 2005h, 1200w, 550d.
I have two drawers in the base and mesh in the base of the doors like your design.
The ventilation will be on the rear at the top of the enclosure for mine.
I will put some pictures of them up tomorrow.


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 13, 2013)

What about a strip of wood say 50h then mesh on top of that so you have room for substrate


----------



## dangles (Feb 13, 2013)

Rather than mesh, powder coated perforated steel looks good


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 13, 2013)

Viking_Python said:


> Snowballz,
> I started building two enclosures that are pretty much the same as your sketch.
> The dimensions for my builds are 2005h, 1200w, 550d.
> I have two drawers in the base and mesh in the base of the doors like your design.
> ...



ahh that would be awsome. Its going to be a nice slow controled build unlike my first which was pretty much done in a week.... minus drying times and glass.
I'm hoping to either get a pair of hatchie jungles or one jungle and a diamond. (not for X breeding, dosent float my boat to many risks)


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 13, 2013)

Dutchy88 said:


> What about a strip of wood say 50h then mesh on top of that so you have room for substrate



cant belive I forgot about that hahaha on all my other designs I factored that in.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 13, 2013)

dangles said:


> Rather than mesh, powder coated perforated steel looks good



I'll give that a big thumbs up. I used it extensively with my coastal build. No sagging. No damage to occupant, looks great


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 13, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> I'll give that a big thumbs up. I used it extensively with my coastal build. No sagging. No damage to occupant, looks great



Where dose one get the mesh from?


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 13, 2013)

Any steel place should have it. Then find a powder coated, the metal place can usually recommend one, 
Make sure you measure twice for the mesh. The good stuff (not tin plate thin) will need to be cut with an anglegrinder if you get it wrong, which will mess up the powder coating


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 13, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Any steel place should have it. Then find a powder coated, the metal place can usually recommend one,
> Make sure you measure twice for the mesh. The good stuff (not tin plate thin) will need to be cut with an anglegrinder if you get it wrong, which will mess up the powder coating



alright when the time comes I'll hunt some down, wouldnt have a pick of it would you? so I can save it to my phone.
I was worried about sag and possible easy escape with fly screen style vents, so this should do nicely.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 13, 2013)

Not the best pic but you get the idea


full shot


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 14, 2013)

That's perfect, I know the stuff you mean, I was a powder coater many moons ago I had to do this stuff a few times.


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 14, 2013)

Have just been looking around and what's people's thoughts on using Lucky Bamboo in enclosures? It's low maintenance and wouldnt need a full viv setup just a secured water proof tray. I think a nice wall of it grown out and all entwined could be quite nice and could possibly provide more climbing for snake.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 14, 2013)

it would need UV, and i think its a different spectrum than standard reptile UV,


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 14, 2013)

so for live plants in an enclosure I would need to baisicly set up a hydroponic garden, not very practicle in a wooden enclosure.... would a plasti dish in the bottom suffice or would it be better just to have the entire thing made out of perspex?
Fake plants are starting to look more appealing the more I think about it hahaha.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 14, 2013)

yeah pretty much a full hydro setup, i've seen it done for GTPs never for carpet pythons, your 'plastic dish' would have to be sturdy enough to not tip over when your mate slithers over it.


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 14, 2013)

yeah I was thinking of maybe getting a friend of mine to make up a 50mm deep perspex dish that fits into the bottom of the enclosure covering the entire floor so like a planter box but 600x600x50 (if that makes sense)


----------



## Viking_Python (Feb 14, 2013)

View attachment 281878
View attachment 281877
View attachment 281876
.
The enclosure that I am working on. 
2005 High, 550 deep, 1200 wide.
The doors will have mesh at the bottom for ventilation. The top of the enclosure will have vents on the rear. 
Two drawers to store all of my snake stuff at the base.
The enclosure has no vents in the sides as I am building a bank of four to put together.


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 14, 2013)

That's looks really good pretty much how mine will look hopefully haha.
First question is this going to be a single or double enclosure? What are you doing for doors? I'm thinking to do sliding for the simplicity and last one what are you doing for lighting?


----------



## Viking_Python (Feb 14, 2013)

This is a single enclosure. Figure I will give the full grown adults room to move around, but mostly for the greater thermal gradient. 
The enclosure is on six casters which makes it heaps easier to move around when needed.
I am going to do hinged pine framed doors with perspex to limit the weight on the doors.
Lighting will be two ceramic screw in bulb bases. One red 100w heat globe and one UV light globe. A friend is building me light cages.


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 14, 2013)

Damn I wish I had the room for two that size, well I do have room but a little un necessary as I'm only getting a hatchlings so would be a little over kill haha
well 90% sure depends on what's at the newcastle expo next month.

casters are a good idea, will implement that I think  your heating/lighting is pretty much what I was thinking of doing and to separate my snakes. I was thinking of putting the mesh down the middle as to still be max air flow and make it easier in the future to convert it into a single enclosure, would that be problematic for the two snakes or only if they end up both being male?


----------



## Viking_Python (Feb 16, 2013)

View attachment 282221

Just got to build the hinged doors, four drawers, fit the lighting and seal both enclosures.


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 16, 2013)

Viking_Python said:


> View attachment 282222
> View attachment 282221
> 
> Just got to build the hinged doors, four drawers, fit the lighting and seal both enclosures.


They look great, are you putting them on carpet cause that clearance looks a little tight once the casters sink in a bit. Can't wait to see it with the doors on and some sealer, are you going to stain or paint them? Could you get some close ups of your lighting setup when you get them in, so I can see how to mount without making an escape hole haha


----------

